# Omri Casspi



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Kings are fielding offers for young forward Omri Casspi, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> Sacramento has received calls about DeMarcus Cousins, but they aren't willing to deal the rookie center.
> 
> The Bulls and *Knicks have expressed interest in Casspi.*


http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/70909/20110102/kings_fielding_offers_for_casspi/#ixzz19wh0OGHO


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pretty obvious fit.


----------

